# any recommended micro motor for drift?



## adykahung (Aug 2, 2006)

any recommended micro motor for drift? 

1) HPI 45T modified motor

2) Team orion Elite modified motor <---- core or creless? 

3) Peak perforemance Turbo coreless micro motor

Which one is good for drift? which is has longest running time? i want a motor has high torque and long runing time. any other recommendation? thanks


----------

